# 2 petits problèmes sur Ipod nano



## LBF (2 Janvier 2011)

bonjour a tous, voila, j'ai deux problèmes sur mon Ipod, pas très grave mais assez énervant 

le premier c'est que a chaque fois que j'appuie sur le bouton central (pour avancer dans le player), et bein il y a une petite voix qui me dit le nom de la musique et de l'artiste, en coupant le son de la musique

deuxième problème, j'ai des podcasts que je ne peux pas enlever, quand je suis sur Itunes pour ajouter ou enlever des podcasts (je précise que je suis en "libre", je veux dire que si je mets mon Ipod sur un autre Itunes et que je veux ajouter juste une musique, je n'ai pas tout de réinitaliser).
Donc ces podcasts, je ne les vois pas, je ne peux pas les enlever, mais je les ai sur mon Ipod, et je peux les voir.


----------



## Lefenmac (2 Janvier 2011)

Le nouveau Nano touch?

Le bouton central sur le casque Apple?

Tu peux être plus clair pour tes podcasts? Tu veux les enlever de ton ipod ou de itunes?


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 

Vous possédez sûrement un iPod nano 5ème génération comme vous avez le bouton central sur l'iPod.
La petite voix qui vous annonce l'artiste et le titre de la musique écouté est une fonction : VoiceOver. Vous pouvez le désactivé lorsque vous branchez votre iPod sur votre iTunes, voici le lien : 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3870?viewlocale=fr_FR

De même pour les Podcats, branchez votre iPod sur votre iTunes, allez dans Appareil "iPod">Podcasts.

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman

PS : @lefenmac : L'iPod nano touch n'existe pas 
Un iPod touch &#8800; iPod nano (même si ce dernier est multi-touch)

PS2 : Bonne année


----------



## Lefenmac (2 Janvier 2011)

Merci badmonkeyman je me suis mélangé un peu les pinceaux dans ce qui existe et ce que j'ai ;-) car bon sur le fond tout est un peu "touch" dans les ipod de Steve ;-)


----------



## LBF (2 Janvier 2011)

merci badmonkeyman 
voiceover c'est réglé 

mais l'autre problème toujours pas 
enfaite, j'aimerais les enlever de mon Ipod

je vous explique, quand je vais dans la rubrique podcast depuis Itunes (j'ai branché mon Ipod sur mon MAC donc), je ne vois que un podcast vidéo sur mon Ipod

Ok, maintenant je quitte Itunes avec mon Ipod, et depuis mon Ipod je vais voir mes podcast, et la j'ai une douzaine de podcasts vidéo...

et donc j'aimerais les enlever mais enlever un truc qui n'existe pas, que Itunes ne voit pas... :mouais:


----------



## Lefenmac (2 Janvier 2011)

Si tu supprimes les podcasts dans la partie en haut à gauche de itunes et que ton ipod est branché et que tu synchronises ils disparaitront de ton ipod aussi.  Si, t'es en mode synchro manuelle, que tu les supprimes seulement dans la section à gauche 2ième moitié sous l'élément "mon ipod" qu'ensite ton ipod se synchr il disparait de ton ipod.

Non?


----------



## LBF (2 Janvier 2011)

personnellement je n'ai rien compris ton truc sur la synchronisation manuelle (car je suis en sychro manuelle...)


----------



## Lefenmac (2 Janvier 2011)

LBF a dit:


> personnellement je n'ai rien compris ton truc sur la synchronisation manuelle (car je suis en sychro manuelle...)




Tant pis alors.


----------

